# Πόθεν η εντολίς;



## pidyo (Nov 20, 2012)

Σε ανακοίνωση του συνηγόρου της Φλώρας Μπαμπινιώτη, που κατηγορείται για ανάρμοστη συμπεριφορά αλλά δεν είναι αυτό το θέμα μου, υπάρχει η ακόλουθη φράση: 



> Η αναφορά σε ανώνυμες «πηγές» περί δήθεν εμπλοκής της εντολίδος μου σε άλλο περιστατικό είναι κακόβουλες και συκοφαντικές.



Υπέθεσα αρχικά ότι αυτή η εντολίς (όχ' η εντολή σ' πιδάκι μ', μια λέξη, εντολίς) είναι λάθος. Εγώ τη λέξη εντολέας ήξερα, διγενές και μονοκατάληκτο. Βλέπως όμως ότι έχει πάνω από 200 γκουγκλίσματα μόνο η γενική εντολίδος, άρα προφανώς ο όρος χρησιμοποιείται από τους νομικούς. Πώς μας προέκυψε; Ο εντολέας, θηλυκό η εντολίς; Από πού κι ως πού;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 20, 2012)

1) Ο γκούγκλης ξέρει το σωστό:








2) Η παλιότερη εμφάνιση της εντολίδος είναι η εκατόχρονη και βάλε (σιγά μη γράψω υπερεκατοντούτις) *εδώ*, στη νομική επιθεώρηση _Θέμις_.


----------



## sarant (Nov 20, 2012)

Κι εγώ το πρόσεξα. Στα αρχαία δεν υπάρχει τέτοιος τύπος, όμως υπάρχει π.χ. η βασιλίς.


----------



## pidyo (Nov 20, 2012)

Στα γκουγκλοβιβλία βλέπω πως υπάρχει και στη Συναγωγή του Κουμανούδη. Αν την έχει κανείς εύκαιρη, ας μας πει και ποιος την έπλασε πότε. Edit: Ξέχασα πως είναι στην Ανέμη ο Κουμανούδης. Θηλυκό του εντολεύς, λέει, και κείται στα Ν. Μπουφίδ. 89 και Π. Παυλίδ. 89.


----------



## nickel (Nov 20, 2012)

Όταν άλλαξαν τα υποδείγματα των συμβολαίων και έγιναν στη δημοτική, η _εντολίς_ έγινε _η εντολίδα_, _της εντολίδας_ (και, φυσικά, _την εντολίδα_).


----------



## Rogerios (Nov 20, 2012)

Την εντολίδα την αγνοούσα παντελώς και ο σχηματισμός της μου φαίνεται κομμάτι περίεργος. Νομίζω ότι το δικηγορικό συνάφι μιλά για "εντολέα" μόνον [αλλά βέβαια δεν γνωρίζω και την άποψη όλων - ίσως κάποιοι να χρησιμοποιούν και την εντολίδα ;) ].


----------



## Zbeebz (Nov 21, 2012)

"Η εντολίδα τράπεζα", κλισέ στους τραπεζικούς κύκλους από χρόνια, πακέτο με την εντολοδόχο τράπεζα! :-D


----------



## Themis (Nov 21, 2012)

Zbeebz said:


> "Η εντολίδα τράπεζα", κλισέ στους τραπεζικούς κύκλους από χρόνια


Μένω άναυδος, εκστασιασμένος. Εμένα η λεγάμενη μου ήταν παντελώς άγνωστη - και μου φέρνει σε κάτι μεταξύ χρυσαλλίδας, δροσοσταλίδας και περισκελίδας. Και, μια που τό 'φερε η κουβέντα, η εντολοδότρια τι έγινε; Είχε την τύχη του Λιν Πιάο;


----------



## Zbeebz (Nov 21, 2012)

Themis said:


> Μένω άναυδος, εκστασιασμένος. Εμένα η λεγάμενη μου ήταν παντελώς άγνωστη - και μου φέρνει σε κάτι μεταξύ χρυσαλλίδας, δροσοσταλίδας και περισκελίδας. Και, μια που τό 'φερε η κουβέντα, η εντολοδότρια τι έγινε; Είχε την τύχη του Λιν Πιάο;



Δεν θυμάμαι πια πού και πώς χρησιμοποιούσαν την εντολίδα τράπεζα... προφανώς είχε τη θέση της στις εντολές εξωτερικού, όπως και η εντολοδότρια. Ίσως και στις ενέγγυες πιστώσεις όμως! :-D


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 21, 2012)

Zbeebz said:


> Δεν θυμάμαι πια πού και πώς χρησιμοποιούσαν την εντολίδα τράπεζα... προφανώς είχε τη θέση της στις εντολές εξωτερικού, όπως και η εντολοδότρια.


Δεν έχουμε πει ότι ο γκούγκλης είναι φίλος μας;


----------



## Zbeebz (Nov 21, 2012)

Εγώ το πήγαινα σε πιο λεπτομερές ψάξιμο, Δρα 7Χ. Κάπου σε μια ντουλάπα ή σε ένα πατάρι έχω ΧΕΙΡΟΓΡΑΦΑ κιτάπια απ' τα μακρινά νιάτα μου, που τα γράφουν αυτά με το νι και με το σίγμα. Από τον καλό κύριο Γκούγκλη όμως θυμήθηκα ότι η εντολίδα αντιστοιχούσε και με την issuing bank στις ενέγγυες πιστώσεις. Πρέπει να είχε διαφορά με την εντολοδότρια αλλά, αν δεν βρω τα ΧΕΙΡΟΓΡΑΦΑ κιτάπια, φοβάμαι μήπως πω καμιά κοτσάνα...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 21, 2012)

Μια χαρά τα θυμάσαι, αλλά και ο θείος Γκούγκλης ξέρει· το τρίτο εύρημα οδηγεί απευθείας στο Αγγλοελληνικό Λεξικό Οικονομικών Όρων του Κασκαρέλλη (του ΙΝΕ-ΟΤΟΕ) όπου βρίσκουμε:

*issuing bank* = η εκδότρια ή *εντολίδα* τράπεζα που συμβάλλεται με τον αγοραστή (εντολέα) για το άνοιγμα της πίστωσης και αποκαλείται από τον έλληνα νομοθέτη (ΝΔ 17.7-13.8.1923) πιστώτρια τράπεζα


----------



## nickel (Nov 21, 2012)

Και στον Κώδικα Δικηγόρων του 1954 (ΦΕΚ: Α 235 19541008):

5. Πάσα σύμβασις αορίστου χρόνου λύεται: 1) διά του θανάτου ή απαγορεύσεως του εντολοδόχου, 2) διά της διαλύσεως *της εντολίδος εταιρείας* ή της πτωχεύσεως αυτής, 3) διά του θανάτου, απαγορεύσεως ή πτωχεύσεως του εντολέως [...]


----------



## stazybohorn (Nov 21, 2012)

κοίτα να δεις, παραλίγο να γίνει εντολίς, η καημένη η Χρυσηίς, τώρα που υπάρχει κρισ'.


----------



## Earion (Nov 22, 2012)

Ωραία, τώρα που χωνεύουμε την _εντολίδα_ (την οποία θα πρέπει να υποθέσουμε ότι εγκρίνει ο πατήρ Μπ. --είναι δυνατόν να βγήκε τέτοιο σημαντικό ανακοινωθέν χωρίς να το κοιτάξει ο ίδιος;), για ρίξτε μια ματιά στην πρόταση:

Η παραπομπή της ... δεν έχει γίνει αμετάκλητη, η ίδια, δε, έχει δικαίωμα να τεκμαίρεται αθώα.

και πείτε μου: εγκρίνετε τα δύο κόμματα πριν και μετά το «δε»; Τα χρησιμοποιείτε;


----------



## Rogerios (Nov 22, 2012)

Earion said:


> Ωραία, τώρα που χωνεύουμε την _εντολίδα_ (την οποία θα πρέπει να υποθέσουμε ότι εγκρίνει ο πατήρ Μπ. --είναι δυνατόν να βγήκε τέτοιο σημαντικό ανακοινωθέν χωρίς να το κοιτάξει ο ίδιος;), για ρίξτε μια ματιά στην πρόταση:
> 
> Η παραπομπή της ... δεν έχει γίνει αμετάκλητη, η ίδια, δε, έχει δικαίωμα να τεκμαίρεται αθώα.
> 
> και πείτε μου: εγκρίνετε τα δύο κόμματα πριν και μετά το «δε»; Τα χρησιμοποιείτε;



Όχι! :) [πήγαινε πολύ να γράψει "ενώ η ίδια", έ;] Και για να είμαι ειλικρινής η σύνταξη του ανακοινωθέντος μοιάζει λίγο στραμπουληγμένη σε διάφορα σημεία.


----------



## nickel (Nov 22, 2012)

Αυτό το «δε» (που θα το 'θελε το νηματάκι του) ξέρουμε πόσο ταλαιπωρημένο είναι, και δεν φταίει το ίδιο. Θα πω μόνο ότι, αφού αποφάσισε ο συντάκτης να το χρησιμοποιήσει, καλά έκανε και του έβαλα τα κομματάκια ένθεν κι ένθεν, γιατί εδώ μπορεί να προστατεύεται από το φωνήεν που ακολουθεί, αλλά, αν έγραφε «η ίδια δε δικαιούται», άντε να το αποκωδικοποιήσεις!


----------



## Costas (Nov 23, 2012)

Πολύ σωστά το έγραψες, νίκελ. Το _δε_ είναι πολίτης με ίσα δικαιώματα στη γλώσσα μας, και δεν συμφωνώ με αυτούς που θέλουν να το εξοβελίσουν (και είναι πολλοί και αναπάντεχοι).

Αλλά, για να επιστρέψω στην εντολίδα: ενώ φαίνεται θηλυκό του εντολέα, το παρακάτω



drsiebenmal said:


> στο Αγγλοελληνικό Λεξικό Οικονομικών Όρων του Κασκαρέλλη (του ΙΝΕ-ΟΤΟΕ) όπου βρίσκουμε:
> 
> *issuing bank* = η εκδότρια ή *εντολίδα* τράπεζα που συμβάλλεται με τον αγοραστή (εντολέα) για το άνοιγμα της πίστωσης και αποκαλείται από τον έλληνα νομοθέτη (ΝΔ 17.7-13.8.1923) πιστώτρια τράπεζα



δεν δείχνει άραγε να διαφοροποιεί τον εντολέα από την εντολίδα όπως χρησιμοποιείται εδώ; Συγνώμη αν είναι χαζή η ερώτηση.


----------



## nickel (Nov 24, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Ο τύπος _εντολίδα_ πλάστηκε για να κάνει το θηλυκό του _εντολέα_. Στον παραπάνω ορισμό δεν αναρωτιόμαστε για τον τύπο _εντολίδα_, αλλά γιατί, εκτός από τον εντολέα (αγοραστή), παίζει και η τράπεζα το ρόλο του εντολέα.


----------



## Zbeebz (Nov 24, 2012)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα. Ο τύπος _εντολίδα_ πλάστηκε για να κάνει το θηλυκό του _εντολέα_. Στον παραπάνω ορισμό δεν αναρωτιόμαστε για τον τύπο _εντολίδα_, αλλά γιατί, εκτός από τον εντολέα (αγοραστή), παίζει και η τράπεζα το ρόλο του εντολέα.



Διότι στην παρακάτω μορφή τραπεζικής συναλλαγής (που αφορά εισαγωγές / εξαγωγές):

http://www.exportfinance.gov.au/Pages/Documentarycredit.aspx#content

...οι πελάτες των τραπεζών εκατέρωθεν αναθέτουν στις τράπεζες να διεκπεραιώσουν τη συναλλαγή δρώντας ως ελεγκτές για το κατά πόσο τηρούνται κάποιοι ουσιαστικοί (ή τυπικοί) όροι στα φορτωτικά έγγραφα. Η τράπεζα δηλαδή αποφαίνεται αν ο εισαγωγέας θα πληρώσει τον εξαγωγέα, χωρίς να την αφορά καθόλου τι έβαλε ο εξαγωγέας στο κοντέινερ, βασιζόμενη αποκλειστικά στην τήρηση των όρων και στη σωστή έκδοση των φορτωτικών εγγράφων. 
Φαίνεται περίπλοκο αλλά οι 2-3 πρώτες φορές είναι δύσκολες! :laugh:


----------



## nickel (Nov 24, 2012)

Αυτό που με κρατάει σ' αυτό το φόρουμ είναι το πώς πετυχαίνουμε τη λύση γλωσσικών και πραγματολογικών προβλημάτων με δύο ανάσες. :)


----------

